# Flooding in Bangkok



## hydroman (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi 
Does anyone know of another pending flood disaster in north Bangkok? I have a house in Rangsit that 2 years ago cost me £6500 to put back together after there was a metre of water trying to get in through the doors and walls for six weeks, the Thai government chipped in £100 very generous considering they dammed the flow of water but did promised it would never happen again. Now looking at reports of a new flood pending and being back in the UK I can either take the Thai governments promise as word LoL or ask if anyone that is there is there likely to be another flood so I can get someone to go and protect my home or build a pumping station in the garden 

Regards Richard


----------

